# Restrict folder access using SBS



## ScouserTommy (Sep 3, 2004)

I have SBS 2003 setup with a mirrored hard drive (E) on the server. For some reason none of the clients can access the E drive without using the Administrator username and password setup for the server itself. Obviously this is not desirable. I looked into setting up a security policy to do restrict/allow access to relevant files and folders but have not been able to do this successfully. I've also looked at trying to do it through Sharing without any joy. I've googled this and from what I can gather group policies are the way to go but I'm not sure where I'm going wrong. Can anyone help?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Set Sharing to be everyone full control
Setup groups in ADUC according to access types E.G. Read/Read-Write/Full control
Add users into the groups you created in step 2.
Setup NTFS security to be Read Read&Execute/List folder Contents and Read
Setup NTFS security to be Read-Write Read&Execute/List folder Contents and Read/Write/Modify
Setup NTFS security to be Full Control Full control.
Make sure all other gorups have their appropriate permissions E.G. All folders should have Admin Full Control


----------

